# Color Genetics



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

What would be the color of the offspring of a solid white homing pigeon with a blue bar or red bar?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

depends what the white is carrying


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mypigeoncoop said:


> What would be the color of the offspring of a solid white homing pigeon with a blue bar or red bar?


*Hi pigeon coop, We need to know which are hens and which are cocks, as one of the matings will be sex linked. Please let us know so we can give you the correct answer, also it would help if you could tell us the parents of the white bird.* GEORGE


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

What if the white is carrying white meaning its 100% white. And the cock would be the white and the blue or red bar would be the hen.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is still something else underneath the white. Recessive white covers up any other color on the bird. So say your bird is genetically blue, but it has the recessive white gene - it appears white even though it is genetically blue. So both parents were white? There's no telling what could be underneath it so we can't really tell you for sure what the outcome will be.

Recessive white of course is not the only way to get a white pigeon. The build up of pied white genes can create a white bird. These usually have bull (black/dark eyes) and recessive whites always have bull eyes. Homozygous (pure) grizzles can also be pure white. Those are usually the orange and pearl eyed whites.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Please refer to the thread titled "white + lavender". It's basically the same discussion.


----------

